# Arturia V Collection 7.1



## stigc56 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hi
What do you think about an update prize on 299€ for existing Collection 6 owners?
To me it sounds a bit too expensive!


----------



## KallumS (Nov 8, 2019)

That's disgustingly expensive.


----------



## Studio E (Nov 8, 2019)

I'd wait for a sale. I'm pretty sure they usually do a 50% off at some point. I am kind of interested because of the tutorial aspect of 7, but I'd like to hear some feedback.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 8, 2019)

I always wait for Arturia’s sales,I have enough soft synths from various companies I’d rather be a bit behind Arturia’s latest update than pay list price for the latest iteration.
Last year they stated they would *NOT* offer any discount on version 6, myself and I presume many users held off and Arturia had another sale and I then updated.
The V Collection 7 upgrade from V6 looks underwhelming to me even at 1/2 price, at the $299 price point it’s not even a consideration.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 8, 2019)

Just to say that you get free updated versions of all the products you already own, even if you're on an earlier version of the Collection. I'm on V5, but just got the latest update of that, with another hundred or so presets I think - 7,100 now. That's all great, but its even less motivation to pay to upgrade really, isn't it?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 8, 2019)

v7 upgrade isn't worth more than $99 for me, so if and when it goes that low...I'd probably splurge for it. Maybe v8 will bring more to the table.


----------



## MillsMixx (Nov 14, 2019)

As a V6 owner I just got a Black Friday offer to upgrade to V7 for *$99* until Dec 5th. 
I see that we get 3 new synths and an Analog 4 update. 
Any new features or improvements other than that?
Does anyone else who might own this upgrade feel that adding those 3 new synths is worth an extra hundred bucks?


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 14, 2019)

MillsMixx said:


> As a V6 owner I just got a Black Friday offer to upgrade to V7 for *$99* until Dec 5th.
> I see that we get 3 new synths and an Analog 4 update.
> Any new features or improvements other than that?
> Does anyone else who might own this upgrade feel that adding those 3 new synths is worth an extra hundred bucks?


When V7 came out, I looked for information on other features and improvements and couldn't find any. That made $299 to upgrade prohibitively expensive. As already pointed out above, Arturia's upgrades always go on sale eventually -- usually this means a new version is to be expected soon. As usual, I'm glad I waited.

UPDATE: correction -- V7 also includes a new version of the Hammond organ, B-3 V2.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 14, 2019)

I dunno I'm still on the fence. Even at $99, its not that interesting to me this time. I will probably wait for V8 and wait for black friday sale on that one too.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 14, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> I dunno I'm still on the fence. Even at $99, its not that interesting to me this time. I will probably wait for V8 and wait for black friday sale on that one too.




Same thought here,I have so many synths,the combined upgrade of 7 & 8 for $99 next year will probably feel way more enticing.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 14, 2019)

By the way, I believe with V6 we got the Analog Lab update. It just excludes sounds from those three new synths. So really you're talking about Mellotron, Synthi V and CZ V for $99...none of which are that interesting...and yea I have a lot of synths too.

Arturia is starting to run out of classic stuff to emulate. It will be interesting to see what they try to do with v8


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 14, 2019)

What about the whole Arturia V vs UVI Vintage Vault debate? I don't have either but looking to pick one up. As someone who doesn't do a lot of tweaking, and mostly sticks to the presets, I think I might be better with UVI's sample approach vs modeling.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 14, 2019)

David Kudell said:


> As someone who doesn't do a lot of tweaking, and mostly sticks to the presets, I think I might be better with UVI's sample approach vs modeling.


It would be off topic here, but I would be very interested in a thread on the issue this raises. Should one's preference between sampled and modeled instruments depend to some extent on whether one "sticks to the presets" or does "a Lot of tweaking"? If so, why?


----------



## 2chris (Nov 15, 2019)

I think the other nice thing besides the new instruments in V7 is the amount of new presets and the fact that analog lab added a bunch of stuff to make it work better with more controllers, and the performance mode to help for live players.

I'm still on six. I think for $99 that's not bad depending on the other goodies on offer for black friday.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 15, 2019)

I think V6 users already got the Analog Lab update, including all the new presets! We just don't get the three new synth plugins (Mellotron, Synthi and the Casio).


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 15, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> It would be off topic here, but I would be very interested in a thread on the issue this raises. Should one's preference between sampled and modeled instruments depend to some extent on whether one "sticks to the presets" or does "a Lot of tweaking"? If so, why?



I prefer Arturia over the UVI sample pack. The UVI sample pack does sound real nice, but it is what it is, a sample pack with simplistic synth programming, if you own falcon you can stretch it a little more, but its basically just a sample pack. The Arturia product is incredible. I would pay the entire purchase price, just for the synclavier alone. Actually that is why I did. But it turns out some of the other synths are fantastic too. Plus it is all NKS ready if you own a KK midi board. There's a lot of good stuff in there, a lot of presets and plenty to tweak.

I also happen to have the IK Syntronik sample pack and it has some awesome sounding presets, but I almost never use it. I'd rather use the synths so I have more ability to tweak a little bit.


----------



## cqd (Nov 15, 2019)

Do you not automatically get the updates for what you have already?..I'm on 6..probably going to wait for 8..


----------



## robgb (Nov 15, 2019)

That upgrade price is disgustingly high. I have the Arturia piano, however, and think it's the best I've ever used. Holds its own against the Pianoteq.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes, I have v6. V6 has included numerous updates, even this year...and as I understand it, analog lab was updated for us too...along with the presets that go into V7. But not the presets related to the three new synths that are part of V7


----------



## 2chris (Nov 15, 2019)

robgb said:


> That upgrade price is disgustingly high. I have the Arturia piano, however, and think it's the best I've ever used. Holds its own against the Pianoteq.


In a mix, absolutely agreed - it's great. If you're doing a piano "intro" or something where it's alone, I'm not really a big fan of Pianoteq or Arturia Piano. I appreciate the size and low resource use, but maybe I'm being closed minded? I kind of gravitate to Kontakt libraries I have and totally forget about modeled piano.

I'll be the first to say it's just my opinion. I respect what you're saying. If you have tips for using it, maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## 2chris (Nov 15, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> Yes, I have v6. V6 has included numerous updates, even this year...and as I understand it, analog lab was updated for us too...along with the presets that go into V7. But not the presets related to the three new synths that are part of V7


SCORE! I didn't even notice. There are so many patches to start with, that it wasn't even a blip on my radar. I dub this omnisphere syndrome. I have some new patches to mess with


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 16, 2019)

The upgrade price is too high from V Collection 6 for any current users. I just got an offer to buy V Collection 7 for $199. This is the reason as to why I will not buy Arturia's V collection. I've heard a lot of gripes about this for years when it comes to upgrade / update pricing and I won't fall into this trap. The same goes for East West Spaces II upgrade pricing. When the price is the same or cheaper to buy new than it is to get the upgrade/update , it only shows how little a company values it's existing customer base.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 16, 2019)

I love Arturia, but they just didn't come up with anything in the last two years that I want. If they do in Collection 8, I will buy it in the BF 2020 sale. 

If not, I will wait until they do.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 16, 2019)

paulmatthew said:


> When the price is the same or cheaper to buy new than it is to get the upgrade/update , it only shows how little a company values it's existing customer base.


During the current sale, the upgrade to V7 is $99. That's tempting to some (not all) of us.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 16, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> During the current sale, the upgrade to V7 is $99. That's tempting to some (not all) of us.


Ah , that isn't too bad then. I thought it was $299 for existing users. If they're going to offer the bundle to someone for $199 then you would think the upgrade would be closer to $49 for existing users.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 16, 2019)

I think their upgrade sale price of $99 is pretty much what they do every year and usually is worth the price every other year, unless there is something included that you just gotta have, then it would be worth $99 just for that probably. That's how it has been with Arturia for a long time. We'll see V8 soon and next year this time I will look at the v8 $99 upgrade.


----------



## 2chris (Jan 15, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> I have UVI VV3, Arturia V Collection, Syntronik, Korg Collection, Pigments 2, and OS2. I say get them all when you can afford it. VV3 is about $100 less than OS2 if you get both about as cheap as one can. Arturia I feel is the closest to editing the original hardware soft synth form and it sounds the warmest and thickest for me IMHO but I’m sure it’s a personal taste choice. You can’t go wrong buying any of these titles. Try to get each title only when there’s a big discount sale or with a 20% coupon as with OS2.


Of those I really think the V Collection and Korg Collection are standouts. The Korg collection, in my opinion at least, has to be run through FX to sound great. V Collection sounds fine with less processing. Sometimes that's what people are after though, and the Korg stuff sits well in a mix. When you see all the stuff you get with Korg and V Collection, I think it's a way better value than having to subscribe to something like Roland cloud which is one of the only other packages that covers retro analog and digital synths like those two. Uhe Diva is excellent but only covers analog, and NI Komplete is excellent but is a tiered package and that doesn't offer recreations of classics as much as it offers sample content.


----------



## 2chris (Jan 15, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> I’m not really interested in cloud licensing. I’d much rather own a soft synth. If the Roland soft synths only stay accessible through a cloud system then I’d never buy them. Too bad since back in the ‘90s I owned and loved lots of 1080s 2080s and dozens of expansion boards. Still love my XV-88.


Agreed 100%. I haven't and won't ever (barring an amazing new product that astonishes me) subscribe to Roland, and especially so when there are quality recreations done by Arturia. The JV1080 and some expansions won't change my mind either.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 15, 2020)

I owned an M1 for a dozen years and played it every day. For me, Korg's software M1 sounds _exactly_ the same. Every preset and combi sounds right to me. My impression is that Korg just put the same software that was in my M1 right into the computer software. 

I also owned a DX7 for over a decade, but I'm not impressed with the Arturia modeling of the DX7 at all. I prefer Dexed.

If you own a hardware synth that Arturia models, what do you think of the job they did modelling it?


----------



## 2chris (Jan 15, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> The one thing nice about a Cloud option is one can try out the library prior to purchase for a month to see if you really want it. Thus, it’s nice to have both a perpetual license and cloud option.


Agreed except most companies do a demo. Now, most sample libraries just give a walkthrough, but VSTi's mostly have a demo. 

I think companies should offer both options, where you can rent or buy. Serum lets you pay monthly and get the synth forever if you hit enough monthly payments. That is a legit "cloud" option. If EW offered this, I'd do it even if it was something like $1k with the understanding that once paid off, you don't get new libraries unless you opt back in and do the subscription for so long to offset the development costs of new stuff or pay in full for the "extra" stuff you want.


----------

